# Best or Recommended dressing for a spinach salad



## larry_stewart

I have some left over spinach in the frigde.  Havnt had spinach salad in awhile, so i was just curious what everyone else uses as a dressing when eating spinach salad.

larry


----------



## quicksilver

I put quartered hard boiled eggs on top of spinach.
Then, in a small bowl I add red wine vinegar with a little bit of dijon mustard, whisk, then add alittle salt and ground black pepper, whisk, then while whisking, add some light olive oil til
smooth.
Finally, I add a good handful of just made crumbled bacon and stir. Then pour on spinach/egg. Maybe add alittle sprinkling of grated parmesan or romano.
I have also been known to add crumbled blue cheese or feta with the spinach and egg, just to use leftovers.


----------



## GB

I like a basic Italian dressing on my spinach salad.


----------



## ChefJune

My very favorite this time of year is a hot bacon vinaigrette.

I also like to use mandarin or blood oranges in spinach salad, and then I would use an orange vinaigrette.

Hmmmm you're giving me ideas for tonight's dinner!


----------



## quicksilver

Sounds good, June.


----------



## bethzaring

my favorite is a raspberry vinaigrette that I make with home made raspberry sauce


----------



## Alix

I do tbsp of soy sauce, tbsp of lemon juice, lots of pepper and about 1/3 cup EVOO. My spinach salad has hard boiled egg and grated mozza on it too. (Do you eat egg?)

The other one I like is spinach, sliced strawberries, toasted pecans with a red onion vinaigrette. Very tasty. Sadly, no pecans in my house for a long time with allergic kiddos. WAAAA!


----------



## QSis

Blue cheese or ranch.

Lee


----------



## larry_stewart

Im not an egg person, but my wife is, so Ill add it to hers.  So the next question is, if i dont like eggs, why do i have chickens that give me 1 - 2 dozen eggs a week ??  My answer would be, why not


----------



## quicksilver

Great alarm clocks, no?????????????


----------



## chooky

hot bacon dressing


----------



## DramaQueen

*Hot bacon dressing is awesome and I love Poppyseed Dressing.  I posted a recipe for it here a few days ago.  Perfect on a spinach, walnut, pear or apple salad.*


----------



## texasgirl

rasberry vinegrette, walnuts, feta cheese and chicken bits.


----------



## GB

ChefJune said:


> I also like to use mandarin or blood oranges in spinach salad, and then I would use an orange vinaigrette.


I love those as well. Orange type citrus goes great with spinach.


----------



## babetoo

chooky said:


> hot bacon dressing


 
my all time favorite as well.


----------



## BreezyCooking

While I LOVE a good spinach salad, I don't get to enjoy them that often since these days the only spinach you can get at the supermarket is the insipid little baby flat-leaf type.  Unless I grow it myself or can find it at the farmers market in season, gone are the days of the wonderful thick heavily-savoyed spinach that can actually stand up to a hot bacon or thick chunky blue cheese dressing without wilting into a soggy mess.

That said - when I DO have a lovely crop of old-fashioned savoy spinach in the garden or can get some at the market, my favorite spinach salad consists of rinsed & dried savoy spinach - touch stems removed - topped with freshly cooked chopped bacon, wedges (or slices) of hard-boiled egg, sliced white button mushrooms, & whichever dressing (hot bacon or cold blue cheese) I'm in the mood for.  A real meal in itself!!


----------



## Leolady

Ranch or hot bacon!


----------



## pdswife

Yields: 1 ½ c

4 oz bacon, diced
2 oz onion, diced
½ c water
½ c cider vinegar
2 oz sugar
1 t salt
pepper to taste
To thicken:
½ oz cornstarch
¼ c water

In a heavy-bottomed saucepan, brown the bacon. When the bacon is done to your liking, add the onions. Sauté over medium-high heat until the onion turns translucent, and the pan has a brown coating. Add the water and cider vinegar. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly, scraping the pan bottom and sides to deglaze the pan. When the liquid begins to boil, add the sugar, salt, and pepper. Stir to dissolve. While the liquid returns to a boil, combine the cornstarch and the remaining water. Add to the pan to thicken the dressing. Serve warm over spinach greens or spring mix.

For a real treat, use pancetta instead of bacon, and use port instead of water


----------



## licia

PD, your recipe looks much like mine except I don't thicken mine. I just pour the ot dressing over spinach, etc.  It is really good over garden lettuce when it is very young and tender.


----------



## Leolady

licia said:


> PD, your recipe looks much like mine except I don't thicken mine. I just pour the ot dressing over spinach, etc. It is really good over garden lettuce when it is very young and tender.


 
That's what I do Too!


----------



## Saphellae

This is my recipe for salad dressing:

*Salad Dressing*
*INGREDIENTS*
  ·[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]2 tablespoons sesame seeds
  ·[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]½ cup sugar
  ·[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]½ cup EVOO
  ·[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]¼ cup white vinegar
  ·[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]¼ teaspoon paprika
  ·[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]¼ teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
  ·[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]1 tablespoon minced onion
*DIRECTIONS*
  Whisk together for a tasty dressing.

*Good with:*
  ·[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Spinach, feta, blueberries (or canned mandarins), and walnuts
  ·[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Spinach, strawberries, and walnuts
  ·[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]In place of walnuts can use slivered almonds.


----------



## Katie H

Add another vote for hot bacon dressing.  Yum!!


----------



## Jeff G.

If I am not making hot bacon vinaigrette I like Raspberry vinaigrette..


----------



## Aria

*Make my favorite dressing*

I use the Good seasonings cruet.   No water.   Wine vinegar  Balsamic Vinegar....half way up the cruet    Up to oil line:  Extra virgin oilve oil and
1/2 bag of good seasonings italian mixture.   Shake.   I always have a cruet ready to shake and use.  Works on most greens...including spinach.


----------



## smoke king

I'm probably lazier than most, and my palette is about as sophisticated as that of an orangutang, but I like Hidden Valley buttermilk ranch-not the bottled stuff but the little packets that you mix with mayo and buttermilk.

That being said, I'll admit that hot bacon dressing certainly does sound good as well!


----------



## bethzaring

i just ran across my recipe for raspberry vinaigrette

1/4 c. nice vinegar
1/4 c. raspberry syrup
s&p 1/4 t. each
4 t. sugar
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 T. dijon mustard

I also noted that toasted walnuts was nice with this dressing for a spinach salad.


----------

